# any way of delaying ovulation other than downreg?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

I naturally have low lining problem because I tend to O around day 11 when my lining isn't ready. When I did IVF with downregging, the lining was fine because ovulation had been overridden.
I'm wondering if there are other meds or ways I can delay O to improve lining in cycles other than doing full blown IVF. 

if I took something to improve blood flow it might not fix the fact that I O early and lining might not have time to grow.

Anyone got any experience of this? 

Thanks

Lou
x


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi Lou

Have you tried acupuncture? I have used it to get me to ovulate on day 14 rather than day 16 successfully.  They could also try to build up your lining.  Really sorry to see you had an early miscarriage and hope that your follow-up can give you some indications as to why it happened.  I am at Barts and would say make sure you see one of the consultants for your follow-up.  I saw Dr Tozer and found her knowledge of the latest research excellent. 

Best of luck x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Lol,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, I do see an acupuncturist. Thanks for the recomendation. It does help, but maybe there are still limits to this. As for seeing the consultant, I've booked in to see Ms. Tozer privately as I was offerd an mid Sept follow up appointment by the clinic and I wasn't prepared to wait that long.

Good luck with everything.

Lou
x


----------

